# Any Paua Abalone blanks for the Majestic Fountain Pen for sale?



## feeneypens (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey everyone! I'm having a rough time finding a blank set of Paua Abalone for the Majestic Fountain Pen and my current sources for this aren't able to produce this at the moment (they are really cool, I just think that THEIR sources are lying down on the job). Anyone have any good source for this or have one for sale?

P.S. I will be making these myself soon but until I have the tools and time I'll still be ordering from outside sources.


----------

